# Michigan Squirrel dog Assoc. buddy hunt



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

We are going to have a buddy hunt on Jan. 30th in Webberville MI. This is a free event and open to the public. We will have a pot luck following the hunt. We normally hunt 10 a.m. - 2p.m. Please arrive by 9:30 a.m.

5473 Bell Oak Rd.
Webberville MI 48892


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks! Do we need to sign up-or at least tell someone we are coming?


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

KI Jim said:


> Thanks! Do we need to sign up-or at least tell someone we are coming?


Nope, just show up. Hope to see you there.

Ryan Hobbs


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

What's a buddy hunt? 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

triplelunger said:


> What's a buddy hunt?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A buddy hunt is just what we call our monthly hunts. There are no points or competition. We harvest squirrels and follow all game laws. It's just like getting together with your buddies and hunting for a few hours. 

We typically split up in to groups with 3-4 dogs per group. All dogs are welcome from puppies to finished dogs. Even people without squirrel dogs that just want to see what its all about are welcome.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome. I have a mutt I've thought about getting on squirrels. Have a great hunt!

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Mutts can be made into good squirrel dogs, I believe. Just takes time and squirrels.


----------



## GnarDawg (Dec 17, 2020)

My brother and I just started squirrel hunting this year and loving it. We grew up shooting and deer hunting, but never chased bushy tails.

I'm interested in getting a dog this year. This event sounds like and awesome way to try hunting with a dog. Is the event ok for first timers?


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

GnarDawg said:


> My brother and I just started squirrel hunting this year and loving it. We grew up shooting and deer hunting, but never chased bushy tails.
> 
> I'm interested in getting a dog this year. This event sounds like and awesome way to try hunting with a dog. Is the event ok for first timers?


Most definately. I attended my first hunt before I had a dog. I highly recommend to anyone that is in the market to buy a squirrel dog to hunt with as many breeds and lines of those breeds as possible to figure out what suits you. I'm on my third squirrel dog now and the breeding of my current pup is vastly different than that of my first. Though, I wouldn't trade him for the world, I didn't know what I liked when I bought my first. 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Unfortunately, due to illness the buddy hunt is canceled for this Saturday. It will be rescheduled in February. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn it! Too bad. Thanks Ryan for letting us know. Hope whomever is ill gets better. See you in February!


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

KI Jim said:


> Darn it! Too bad. Thanks Ryan for letting us know. Hope whomever is ill gets better. See you in February!


I'll be sure to post a date as soon as its rescheduled. Hope to see you at the next one.


----------

